# محطة تصفية مياه



## محمدنارين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

تتكون محطة تصفية المياه من الاجزاء المبينة في المخطط:
محطة سحب واطئ+ احواض الترسيب+ الفلاتر+ الخزان الارضي+ محطة الدفع العالي
1- محطة السحب الواطئ: توجد هذه المحطة على جانب النهر وتتكون من مجموعة من المضخات ذات التصريف العالي (q) وارتفاع عمود الماء الواطئ(h) حيث يتم سحب الماء بواسطة هذه المضخات عن طريق انابيب ممتد الى مسافة افقية طويلة في النهر ثم تنزل الى اسفل عن طرق ممصات ممتدة الى قاع النهر............
2- احواض الترسيب: هي عبارة عن مجموعة من الاحواض الدائرية الشكل يتجمع فيها الماء القادم من النهر من اجل ان يترسب حيث يجب ان يبقى الماء في هذه الاحواض مدة لا تقل عن 30 دقيقة وتحتوي هذه الاحواض على مجموعة من الكاسحات التي تعمل باستمرار من اجل عدم السماح للاطيان ان تتراكم في قاع الحوض......
3- الفلاتر: واضحة من التسمية انها تقوم بفلترة الماء المترسب القادم من احواض الترسيب وتتكون الفلاتر من طبقات من الحصى الخشن والناعم وطبقات من الرمل....
4- الخزان الارضي: يتجمع الماء الصافي القادم من الفلاتر في هذا الحوض حيث يتم معالجته بواسطة غاز الكلور قبل ان يتم دفعه الى الشبكة....
5- محطة الدفع العالي... هي عبارة عن مجموعة من المضخات التي تقوم بدفع الماء من الخزان الارضي الى الشبكة

اتمنى الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع وانا حاضر للاجابة عن اي سؤال يخص محطات معالجة المياه والمضخات


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو الافادة عن الاسس الخاصة بالتصميم للمحطات..... وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## moroco (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراا جزيلا 

سؤال 

هل محطات التحلية بها ايضا سحب واطي ودفع عالي ؟؟

بصورة عامة اقصد


----------



## عثمان عزيز (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز.... بارك الله فيك على التقديم ولكني اود ان ابين الماء بعد ان يضخ من محطة الضخ الواطئ وقبل ان يصل الى احواض الترسيب يمر ب(خلاط المزج السريع) وهو عبارة عن حوض فيه خلاط يقوم بمزج الشب مع الماء الذي يتم اضافته في هذه المرحلة ويتم تحديد حجم الحوض على اساس ان فترة بقاء الماء الذي يتم ضخه من محطة الضخ الواطئ لمدة (30 - 60) ثانية ويتم كذلك في هذه المرحلة ضخ الكلور الاولي


----------



## حمودة باشا (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد احسان (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود ولكن الشرح عير وافي


----------



## salwan (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله بك ننتظر المزيد


----------



## umrand (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بكم..لكنني اطمع بالمزيد عن تفاصيل وحدات تصفية المياه وتحليته
مع فائق شكري وتقديري


----------



## الكتلوج (5 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافية 
ممكن مخططات كاملة لمجمع ماء غربي المنشا


----------



## عمراياد (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا الطرح القيم

وارجو شرح المسلك التكنولوجي لمحطة التعادل الكيميائية لنواتج الطلاء الكهربائي مع شرح تفصيلي ومبسط عن اجزاء المحطة ان امكن 

تحيتي


----------



## صوت العراق (9 يونيو 2013)

شكرا اخي عالموضووووووووووع .... اني اعمل في مشروع ماء حديث واحتاج الى مخططات عن الفلاتر تساعدني في التصميم علما انه يوجد 60 فلتر مع ملحقاته اذا امكن معلومات تفصيله لان الموضوووع جدا مهم ...وشكرا لكل من يساهم بالرد والايضاح


----------



## جكجوكة (26 سبتمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافية اخي العزيز ....بس ياريت تساعدني بالملفات التي توضح طريقة تنصيب الكاسحات والكرينات الجسرية


----------

